# Core Lokt & Interlock Same Bullet?



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

I have seen it now 2 or 3 times on other forums, being mentioned that the Hornady Interlock and the CoreLokt are the same bullet, and that something like 90% of the Core Lokts are made by Hornady.

Anyone else heard or know if this is true?


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

Could be wrong but Big Green makes a lot of its own stuff, but there are times they work together [Hevi-shot] the 17 HMR ammo [made for them]. The interesting point is all Core-lokt bullets have cannelures, and so do Hornady.....hmmm interesting possibility.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Just got a reply from Big Green. "Core Lokts are Made by Remington."

Not sure I trust it 100%. No big deal, I just wanted to know. I don't really care who makes them, they kill deer regardless.


----------



## mparks (Sep 4, 2001)

I would think the Remingtons would pre-date the Hornady Inter-lock wouldn't they?


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

mparks said:


> I would think the Remingtons would pre-date the Hornady Inter-lock wouldn't they?


Yes, however, remember a few years ago when the Corelokt "changed" and some people noticed?

Like I said I could really care less, I love both the corelokt and the interlock. Just kind of interesting.

Quote from another forum:

_"I've been through the hornady facility and had them tell me that they make the majority of remingtons core lokt bullets. They even had a run of core lokt bullets on hand in 30 cal.

I later talked to a rep. for remington at a gun store and was told by the rep. that remington has the majority of its core lokt line produced by hornady. "_

I know, I know beleive what you want on the internet.


----------



## BR549 (Feb 5, 2006)

6 to one, half a dozen to another. Both are excellent bullets with very similar performace. Use what shoots best out of your rifle.


----------

